# These are my levels, what should I do



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

High Range PH 8.0
Amonia .50
NO2 0
NO3 10


THose are my levels, after having my cycling fish die, and now adding pure amonia for a few days, what should I do now, should I keep adding amonia, or should i just let it sit for the Nitrates and AMonia to go back down?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

if Im not mistaken, NO3 is nitrates - did you ever have any nitrite readings??


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yea No3 is nitrates, the level is ten right now.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

have you had any nitrItes readings while cycling?? If you are getting nitrate readings, your tank should be cycled. Stop adding ammonia..


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

My Nittate NO3 test tube as compared to the card, says 10. I am getting this reading, I will stop using amonia then and I will put two damsels in fore the second time, hopefully this time they live. 

Once again these are my readings

High Range PH 8.0
Amonia .50
NO2 0
NO3 10


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If you still have ammonia you are not cycled yet.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hes adding ammonia daily, 

stop adding ammonia, see if it goes away. do you have anything in the tank? what sort of filters and such do you have? any rocks at all? tell us more about your tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hold up here. His tank is not cycled. Nitrates can occure in the tap, or they are from the two damsels he had in there eariler. Keep adding ammonia til its 3ppm and wait for it to be converted to 0 ppm in 4 hours or so.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Here are my levels again, please help*

Here ya go...

My amonia is now at 3, my High Range is 8.2, my Nitrite is now .25, and my nitrate is 10. I havent added amonia since saturday.


Thanks


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You are not cycled. Keep your ammonia level at 3 ppm and keep checking nitrite levels.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you are getting there... nitrite levels should peak after a few days and then ammonia should drop to 0 after a few hours of you peaking it to 3 ppm.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Should I keep adding amonia*

Should I keep adding amonia, my amonia is at 3.0, i hadnt added any since saturday, I added some more tonight, I guess I'll watch tomorow.


Steve


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

just keep it at 3ppm every day. if it is lower than 3 ppm then add more.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*My levels again...*

My amonia level is around 3 or 4, but I think it's pretty high, should I keep addin gmy 26 drops of amonia a day, or should I drop it to 2 or 3 drops a day, now that my nitrites are measurable, my Nitrites are around .50, they've gone up.


I hope we're getting closer, 

Steve


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

bring your ammonia up to 3. and test it again in 3 or 4 hours... your trying to establish bacteria that breaks down ammonia... so in 3 of 4 hours the ammonia should drop down to nothing or almost nothing. tell us that reading.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*I have been....*

My amonia has been between 2-4 for days now, my nitrite levels are going up slowly, there hasnt been a sudden burst in the nitrite or anything, I have been adding 26 drops of amonia (5 drops per 10 gallons of water), for about a week and a half, I had damsels that died in there before, I'm not sure if the levels are ever gonna drop....

Thanks,


Steve


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hang in there. You'll get there. Nitrite means you're half way there. You need to keep adding ammonia until the nitrite levels go down to zero.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*My amonia hit zero!*

Hey guys, my amonia hit zero, however, my Nitrites are through the roof at 5. What should I do? Keep adding amonia until the Nitrite drops?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep, keep going... you are almost completely cycled.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Nitrite Levels*

I've been feeding the tank pure amonia every day since the last post, the amonia is almost zero, as i dropped last week when the nitrite went up. Now my Nitrites seem to be stuck and are not dropping. Should this part of the step have taken more than this week? Plus, because of the colors onthe card for my test kit, I can't tell if the nitrites are the purple selection (almost nothing) or the almost lavender selection that would have them through the roof..


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

Also, my Nitrate is through the roof, however the Nitrite has still not dropped. Is this tank cycled, my nitrates have not been that high before, even though some of you say there is some in Tap water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nitrate appearing means you're almost there, but the you are not done cycling until the nitrite drops to zero within a few hours of adding ammonia.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*My Tanks Cycled...!*

My tank cycled, now what should I put in it..lol...give me some suggestions.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what kinda lights do you have? are you doing fish only? or gonna try your luck with corals?


----------

